# Detective Tommy Keen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Detective Tommy Keen 
*Harris County Sheriff's Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Monday, September 15, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 59
*Tour of Duty:* 35 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Accidental
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, September 13, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Detective Tommy Keen succumbed to injuries sustained two days earlier while assisting with recovery efforts following Hurricane Ike. He had marked on duty and was driving to the station when he encountered a downed tree blocking the roadway.

He returned to his home, retrieved a chainsaw, and then went back to the location to remove the tree. As he cut the tree, a branch lying against a high-tension wire suddenly shot into the air and struck him in the head.

He was taken to Ben Taub General Hospital where he died from his wounds two days later.

Detective Keen was a US Army veteran of the Vietnam War and had served with the Harris County Sheriff's Department for 35 years. He was scheduled to retire at the end of the following month. He is survived by his wife and adult son.
Agency Contact Information
Harris County Sheriff's Department
Family Assistance Unit
1301 Franklin
Houston, TX 77002

Phone: (713) 755-8461

_*Please contact the Harris County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Detective.


----------

